# Impressions



## Saw Bones (Mar 10, 2009)

I watched the new shows for the first time last night. 

I think it is a little more informative than the first season. Good to see some of the same faces. Not being a logger I will not comment too much on the work. I do spend some time on the water though, and the under water logger needs to learn to handle a boat, and start wearing a life jacket. They need to plan their jobs a little better too. Running out of gas, hitting the bridge? These guys are gonna die.


----------



## Darin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, I am surprised by their boating skills too!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Mar 10, 2009)

i think their boating skills are on page one trough 5 of what NOT to do. ...
he ought to have at least 2 motors on his floating bathtub... if you ask me he is asking alot from that one little motor


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke (Mar 10, 2009)

Darin said:


> Yeah, I am surprised by their boating skills too!



Um Lack of boating skills is more like it, lol
but these two give me something to laugh about...


----------



## duane9835 (Mar 10, 2009)

My dad and I work together or I should say I work for him, all I know is if he hollered and screamed at me like that we would be going toe to toe and I would be walking.

I'm glad we get along so good. It's like we are on the same page all the time.


----------



## Darin (Mar 11, 2009)

Mrs. Jkebxjunke said:


> Um Lack of boating skills is more like it, lol
> but these two give me something to laugh about...


yes, definitely entertaining!!


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have wondered if the aqua logging is put on as a comedy. It sure does look like one.

Makes me want to help the guy get organized.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 11, 2009)

Mrs. Jkebxjunke said:


> Um Lack of boating skills is more like it, lol
> but these two give me something to laugh about...



How about lack of boating skills, driving skills, communication skills, planning skills, diving skills, ...what am I missing :monkey:

I don't think I've seen them do anything right yet.


----------



## Darin (Mar 11, 2009)

I love how the show showed if he doesn't get out of the way of he log he gets sucked down. Next thing you know, he is sucked down. Why is he even in the water when the log is being pulled out. Insane.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 11, 2009)

Darin said:


> I love how the show showed if he doesn't get out of the way of he log he gets sucked down. Next thing you know, he is sucked down. Why is he even in the water when the log is being pulled out. Insane.



The animations on that show are great! There was one last year where a tree drove a guy into the dirt, had his arm and legs twitching from underneath the log. 

Not that such injuries are funny I just laugh at how graphic the animations are.


----------



## K7NUT (Mar 18, 2009)

Jtheo said:


> I have wondered if the aqua logging is put on as a comedy. It sure does look like one.
> 
> Makes me want to help the guy get organized.





wood4heat said:


> How about lack of boating skills, driving skills, communication skills, planning skills, diving skills, ...what am I missing :monkey:
> 
> I don't think I've seen them do anything right yet.




I was surprised to see that too! But I think it's a new thing and they may need to work out some bugs?
Like hire people who know what there doing!


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke (Mar 18, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> How about lack of boating skills, driving skills, communication skills, planning skills, diving skills, ...what am I missing :monkey:
> 
> I don't think I've seen them do anything right yet.



I think you covered pretty much all of them.....LOL!


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke (Mar 18, 2009)

K7NUT said:


> I was surprised to see that too! But I think it's a new thing and they may need to work out some bugs?
> Like hire people who know what there doing!



So true!


----------



## nilzlofgren (Mar 24, 2009)

I caught the show half way through last night. I'll admit, it wasn't as bad as it had been in the past. I think Dwayne walked off again.


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a lot of respect for the general woodsmanship of Dwayne. I am getting rather disappointed in his attitude. I do understand that he truely is one of the best men in the woods but if I were him I would consider a slice of humble pie


----------

